# Basic Character Sheet



## 4KitsInATrenchCoat (Apr 15, 2017)

Okay, so I've always struggled to create a decent character sheet for my characters. As a result, I decided to create a basic character sheet for myself to use. I decided to also post it here just in case anyone else found it useful. Naturally, any part can be modified as needed. 

*The Basics*

Name:
Birthdate/Age:
Star Sign: 
Gender: 
Orientation:
Species:
Languages: 
Height:
Weight:
*Appearance*

For this segment, imagine your character's appearance and write a paragraph description of them here. If you're having trouble thinking of what they look like, try to imagine their hair/fur, markings/scars, eye color, clothing/personal style, and any other features that may be relevant. Make sure to also add any physical illnesses/issues they may have. Adding a link to a picture of them here is optional.

*Behavior & Personality*

For this segment, imagine what your character's behavior/personality and write a paragraph description of them. Points of interests are their skills, weaknesses, favorites (food, drink, location, weather, color, etc.), and dislikes (food, drink, location, weather, color, etc.). You can also add other details for a more interesting character, such as a favorite personal quote or theme song. Also make sure to note hobbies and bad habits, as well any mental illnesses they may have. 

*Work & Relationships*

Goal:
Profession:
Favorite Person:
Least Liked Person:
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant Other:

*Background*

For this segment, try to imagine what your character's background would have been like and write it down here. If you have trouble, try to break it down into segments, such as early childhood, childhood, teen years, adulthood, and (if applicable) elder years. Please keep in mind the influences the people in their life at the time and the location they were at would have on your character. You can also note important facts from the above here as well (such as when they found out they had x mental illness or learned y language).


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

Drake's already planned out for the most part.

Though not sure if I can be assed to actually write any of it down/make any of it official.

A thumbs up for the good-looking sheet and for the continuation of it, though. Good luck with the rest, mate!


----------



## 4KitsInATrenchCoat (Apr 15, 2017)

@Yakamaru 

Yeah, it can be a pain to actually make an official character sheet sometimes, especially when you're not sure what you should be jotting down. 

Thanks, though.  I'm glad you think it looks good.


----------



## Leo.exe (Apr 17, 2017)

Name: leo.exe
Birthdate/Age: programed/created in the 90s
Star Sign: unknown
Gender: unknown
Orientation: weird
Species: mewtwo, slowpoke and unown "?" Combination
Languages: english, glitch
Height:5'6
Weight: weightless


----------

